# Upgrading my 125



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi everyone! 
I haven't posted here in a while due to being busy with life, moving a few times, etc. I'm finally in a more permanent situation and can redo my tank! Woo! 
Beings so inactive also meant that I have brain dumped a lot of my knowledge and have also fallen out of the newe technology and trends for the hobby. So, I come here for advice.

My tank is a typical 6ft 125g. I currently have two Current 4xT5Ho fixtures. So, 8 blbs at 39 watts each. (im not going the whole watts per gallon silliness) This system has worked great in the past but I want more kick to attain deep reds in plants. I'm wondering if I should upgrade to a better T5 system? Move on to LED? (this would be fun but soooo expensive). I'm leaning towards sticking to T5. 

What do you guys think? It's been a few years since I have aggressively been in the hobby, so would appreciate a refresher and modern advice 

Thanks!


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

Jessie said:


> Hi everyone!
> I haven't posted here in a while due to being busy with life, moving a few times, etc. I'm finally in a more permanent situation and can redo my tank! Woo!
> Beings so inactive also meant that I have brain dumped a lot of my knowledge and have also fallen out of the newe technology and trends for the hobby. So, I come here for advice.
> 
> ...


I have temporarily set up HO-T-5's on my 120 gallon tank. I'm only running two bulbs one ge 6,500K and the other is an ATI Purple Plus to boast both the red and blue parts of the spectrum. I will say that algae has gone crazy in this tank even though I cut my lighting back to 5 yours per day.

I'm a firm believer in DIY LED's. Most commercial LED fixtures are tuned to be more ideal for Reef tanks compared to planted fresh water tanks. Beside that a quality LED fixture will cost twice if not more than that for what it would take to build something even better.

For your tank if you go with Quality LED's you would only need about 60 watts for low light demanding plants and only about 180 watts for the highest light demanding plants. On just a rough estimate with DIY this would run someplace between $150 and $350. If you start going with elaborate electronics for fading the lights in and out etc. then your talking more money.

As an idea when I get the time I'm building an initial 48 Watt system for my 120 gallon which can be expanded at a later date when I add CO2.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Thank you for the feedback! 
The algae factor is always something I anticipate, especially when it comes to c02 and nutrient levels. I am not very savvy on DIY Lighting, but I am willing to learn. 

I was, howewver, under the impression that watts do not necessarily apply to LED lighting?

Like I mentioned, I am a brand new girl when it comes to this scary new tech.


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

Jessie said:


> Thank you for the feedback!
> The algae factor is always something I anticipate, especially when it comes to c02 and nutrient levels. I am not very savvy on DIY Lighting, but I am willing to learn.
> 
> I was, howewver, under the impression that watts do not necessarily apply to LED lighting?
> ...


Yes with the wade variety of quality on LED's on the market today watts is not a great indicator. However to a novice unfamiliar with spectrum and efficiency it can be a starting point.

When I built my first LED fixture I was happy to find LED's that gave about 60 Lumens per watt. Now Im running LEd's that exceed 140 Lumens per Watt. And anticipate some at 200 lumens per watt by the end of the year at realistic prices.

Building a LED system is very simple as long as you do simple wiring noting + and - signs for the DC power. But selection of LED's is something that even the experts will disagree on which are best to use. There is more than one option to get a balanced spectrum with LED's.

If you are anyone want some help or advice just private message me.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Why not just drop a UV Lighting Red Sun bulb in each fixture?

http://www.reefgeek.com/lighting/t5...ng/39w-red-sun-t5-ho-fluorescent-uvl0051.html

Those things make Don's tank look AWESOME!
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/journals/85649-dons-square-200-gallon-part-thrice.html


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Tugg said:


> Why not just drop a UV Lighting Red Sun bulb in each fixture?
> 
> http://www.reefgeek.com/lighting/t5...ng/39w-red-sun-t5-ho-fluorescent-uvl0051.html
> 
> ...


RIGHT?! Dons tank makes me mental.
But, will 8x39w t5 of various spectrums be enough?


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Here's a friend that has the same on an 8ft tank.

I would think you're just about perfect. Put in a few 10000k with a Red Sun in the middle. 

http://www.dfwfishbox.com/forums/pr...quot-Quad-T5HO&p=399052&viewfull=1#post399052


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Tugg said:


> Here's a friend that has the same on an 8ft tank.
> 
> I would think you're just about perfect. Put in a few 10000k with a Red Sun in the middle.
> 
> http://www.dfwfishbox.com/forums/pr...quot-Quad-T5HO&p=399052&viewfull=1#post399052


Yep! That's what I have right now! I just want to make sure I have enough oomph for some killer colors.
But I also don't want to spend unnecessary money. I'm so torn, lol


----------

